# Toy Show W/ Slots In Leesport, Pa June 19th



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

There will be a Toy Show in Leesport, Pa. (Just North of Reading on Rt61 north) on this Sunday, June 19th from 8:30am-1pm.

I will be bringing Over 300 HO Slots and a few 1/32 slots.
JL's from $6, Tires, etc. and lots of deals.
There are usually about 3 other vendors that will have slots as well so lots to chose from. 

It is being held at the Leesport Farmers Market. 
I will be easy to find as I have a working slotcar track under my Display.

Hope to see some of you there!
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Hey Gang,

Just added some more 1/32 Parma Stuff , Womps, Gears, Controllers, Etc. 
Found some more HO Stuff too, Gonna be fun.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## toyparknyc (Feb 22, 2006)

hi it is mostly slot cars? i am in to diecast will there be a decent amount there? i am coming from brooklyn,ny just want to know if it worth my trip going?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Pomfish said:


> There will be a Toy Show in Leesport, Pa. (Just North of Reading on Rt61 north) on this Sunday, June 19th from 8:30am-1pm.
> 
> I will be bringing Over 300 HO Slots and a few 1/32 slots.
> JL's from $6, Tires, etc. and lots of deals.
> ...


Keith, how far is leesport from tamaqua, pa? I used to live in PA and i am trying to remember.. let me know. 

Wes


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Pomfish said:


> There will be a Toy Show in Leesport, Pa. (Just North of Reading on Rt61 north) on this Sunday, June 19th from 8:30am-1pm.


Hey palm-

My calendar has the 19th as a Monday...you are talking 2006........right?



--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

noop. look at the date of his original post...

looks like someone dug this up outta the archives...

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> noop. look at the date of his original post...
> 
> looks like someone dug this up outta the archives...
> 
> --rick


oh brother.. stupid of me.. 

Wes


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Well, 
There is a Toy Show again at Leesport this Sunday and I will be there, probably outside as it is supposed to be great Weather.
I'll be set up from approx. 8am-1pm.

Hope to see you there!

To Wes, Tamaqua to Leesport is probably about 20 miles.
Thanks,

Keith


----------

